# ******* patio furniture



## Mattsfishin

First time posting on here but I have read a lot and got a lot of good info on here. Company where I work throws cable spools and crates in the trash. Thought I would use some of this to build some chairs around my fire pit. One mans trash is another mans treasure. I have made several and some of these are kid sized and I made a taller on for me with bad knees.

By the way, thanks for all the good info on here.


----------



## fy0834

Pics?


----------



## Mattsfishin

Ok I finally got the pictures to go thru but now they are sideways. Sorry about that.


----------



## PassingThru

Nice work. Pretty cool spools.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Heres one I made this morning. Call it the Low Rider. Had a can of redwood stain and thought I would use it. One day I am going to buy me a table saw and cordless drill. Would make things easier. I could also use some help on turning the picture around. This is annoying. Bad enough I am not a painter or carpenter but at least I should be able to post a picture correct.


----------



## sotexhookset

Very cool stuff bud. Are you gonna sell them?


----------



## Mattsfishin

Not selling any. Gave a couple to neighbors. Just keeping busy in between fishing trips. Thanks for the comments. If you have a better idea I would give it a try.


----------



## fishingtwo

Nice job


----------



## Whitebassfisher

When I was a late teen, those spools were used often for tables.


----------



## Mattsfishin

They can still be used as tables. The backs pull out and you can flip the spool over for a table. Thanks for turning around the pictures.


----------



## peckerwood

Very nice!I see nothing red-neckish about them.Well spent time.Maybe you could get someone with a cutting torch to cut you out a Texas star,weld on a handle to make a branding iron and put a star on one.My wife loves stars.


----------



## Ducktracker

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WLShafor

Nice those look super country 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBob

awesome
on the first one you could lay a 2x4 flat on the arm rests and cut out a hole for a frosty beverage


----------



## Mattsfishin

I have thought about branding some of them. I have bent some flat iron strips that fit over the sides and attached cup holders. Also use two of these and make a small table for food and drinks to go on either side. Took another spool and cut it down the middle to make ******* end tables. Enough of this carpentry stuff. This old man has got to get back to fishing. It has been fun playing carpenter. Maybe get back to it when it gets too cold and rainy.


----------



## TXXpress

That's nice work.


----------



## dbullard1

Nice job Matt, too cold for you to fish would require the lake or river to freeze over.


----------



## RAYSOR

Very cool Matt.


----------



## nckrsamford

Where are you finding the spools?


----------



## Mattsfishin

Spools came from a company in Conroe. Free. Also one of the guys that work there was selling them near the flea markets on hyw 105 east near Security for $10 and $20 each.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Here are some others I made and took out to the womens center.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Dang Matt - You are one talented guy!! Wish you'd consider selling these, or do some bargaining for a Year's Supply of German Chocolate Cakes??!! Are you going to make the Fish Fry this year - Miss seeing you there...


----------



## Rudhal

Wanting to make own Polywood furniture. Anybody have some designs ?


----------

